# Map updates



## ilsalund63 (Aug 7, 2020)

Fyi, U.S./Canada SD map updates for the 2011 Versa will no longer be updated after this year per nissan.navigation.com. Here is the message that was also confirmed to me by a customer service rep yesterday:

*This 2020 (v11) map update will be the last update made available for this system. It will be available while supplies last.*

Personally, this is not acceptable. One of the main reasons I bought my car was for the GPS; who knew that 9 years later I would no longer have the capacity to update it. What do they expect me to do? Buy a new car?!

Was given a few phone numbers to call to get more info but got caught in a loop. Anyone else have info on this subject?

Thanks.

Stay safe!


----------

